# Rechner wie steigert sich die Leistung und lohnt es sich?



## Smeal (28. August 2009)

Hallo liebe PC-Technik Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich möchte mir demnächst einen neuen Rechner leisten und dieser soll laaaange auf maximalen Details gut und sauber rennen.

1. Frage :
Lohnt es sich anstatt dem 950euro den 1200 euro Rechner zukaufen (wie stark ist die Leitungssteigerung)

2.Frage: Ich habe mir erst überlegt ob ich mir nicht den 950 euro kaufen und den ursprünglich CPU durch den i7 zu ersetzen .. lohnt sich das ?

3Frage:Sollte der 1100-1200 Rechner wirklich so viel besser sein das sich der aufpreis lohnt kann mir wer ihn optimal zusammen stellen?


MfG Smeal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: die Pc von denen ich spreche beziehen sich aus diesem Thread: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=110452


----------



## claet (28. August 2009)

Smeal schrieb:


> 1. Frage :
> Lohnt es sich anstatt dem 950euro den 1200 euro Rechner zukaufen (wie stark ist die Leitungssteigerung)


Meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich nicht.



Smeal schrieb:


> 2.Frage: Ich habe mir erst überlegt ob ich mir nicht den 950 euro kaufen und den ursprünglich CPU durch den i7 zu ersetzen .. lohnt sich das ?


Meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich nicht.



Smeal schrieb:


> 3Frage:Sollte der 1100-1200 Rechner wirklich so viel besser sein das sich der aufpreis lohnt kann mir wer ihn optimal zusammen stellen?


Paini hat kein Internet, aber Fala is da afaik =)


----------



## Smeal (28. August 2009)

Ok Vielen Dank schonma dann ma auf Fala warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Smeal


----------



## Resch (28. August 2009)

Also weiß nicht ob du bissl Ahnung von Hardware und deren Leistung hast aber ich sag mal für unter 1000€ bekommst du schon einen Desktop der dir mind 1Jahr so ziemlich alles auf hoch darstellen kann (natürlich mit Ausnahmen). Deswegen würde ich dir auf jedenfall zum selbst konfigurieren raten.

Viel länger wird kein PC egal wie teuer alles auf max darstellen können da die halbwerts zeit von PC's schon bei unter einem Jahr liegt. Und wenn ein Spieleentwickler will bekommt er jeden PC klein.


----------



## claet (28. August 2009)

Nur zur Info Resch, da du hier nicht ganz durchblickst.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=110452

Er bezieht sich auf diesen Thread. Und damit sollten sich einige deiner Fragen klären =)

Gruß


----------



## Smeal (28. August 2009)

danke claet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (28. August 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Nur zur Info Resch, da du hier nicht ganz durchblickst.
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=110452
> 
> ...



Ah ok, das hab ich nicht gewusst, dachte die Frage ist allgemein und nicht schon auf "bestehende" Syteme ausgerichtet.

Dann also:

1. Frage :
Lohnt sich nicht, kein wirklich spürbarer Performance gewinn.

2.Frage: 
Lohnt sich ebenfalls nicht. Ich glaube nicht, dass wenn ein Spiel so stark CPU-Leistung beansprucht,  der Unterschied zwischen den CPU's wahrnehmbar sein wird.

3Frage:
Nein er ist nicht wirklich besser.


----------



## Yaggoth (28. August 2009)

Smeal schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir demnächst einen neuen Rechner leisten und dieser soll laaaange auf maximalen Details gut und sauber rennen.



Laaaange Zeit (also deutlich über 12 Monate) alles auf maximalen Details ist relativ unrealistisch, aber für rund 1000€ bekommt man schon was feines was auch Spiele die in der nächsten Zeit kommen sauber darstellen kann, ob alles auf max lassen wir mal dahingestellt sein ;-)
Wenn dein Rechner etwas länger halten soll, kannst du noch etwas warten, bis die Grafikkarten der neuen Generation herauskommen, die sind dann etwas zukunftsträchtiger, oder du nimmst dann eine bessere Karte von den alten, die dann im Preis fllen sollten...



Smeal schrieb:


> 1. Frage :
> Lohnt es sich anstatt dem 950euro den 1200 euro Rechner zukaufen (wie stark ist die Leitungssteigerung)



Naja, die Frage kann nur jeder für sich selbst beantworten... Aus meiner Perspektive lohnt es sich nicht, wenn ich jedoch 6000 Netto verdiene wäre es mir egal.



Smeal schrieb:


> 2.Frage: Ich habe mir erst überlegt ob ich mir nicht den 950 euro kaufen und den ursprünglich CPU durch den i7 zu ersetzen .. lohnt sich das ?



nicht wirklich, die I7 sind zwar super Prozessoren, jedoch macht sich die Mehrleistung beim spielen nicht wirklich bemerkbar, hier würde zuerst die Grafikkarte zum Schwachpunkt.



Smeal schrieb:


> 3Frage:Sollte der 1100-1200 Rechner wirklich so viel besser sein das sich der aufpreis lohnt kann mir wer ihn optimal zusammen stellen?



Hier empfehle ich dir auch auf Klos, Fala, Paini bzw. einen der anderen die hierfür in Frage kommen zu warten :-)


----------



## Smeal (28. August 2009)

Danke euch naja einfach weiter warten^^


----------



## claet (28. August 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Wenn dein Rechner etwas länger halten soll, kannst du noch etwas warten, bis die Grafikkarten der neuen Generation herauskommen, die sind dann etwas zukunftsträchtiger, oder du nimmst dann eine bessere Karte von den alten, die dann im Preis fllen sollten...



Das ist ein guter Tipp. Hatte ich gar nicht dran gedacht!


----------



## Klos1 (29. August 2009)

Also, von der CPU her kannst du ab einen Phenom II 940 locker drei Jahre und mehr oben mitspielen. Bei der Grafikkarte ist es meiner Erfahrung nach so, daß man hier, egal was man kauft, jedes Jahr schon fast aufrüsten kann. 

Deswegen würde ich Grafik lieber immer irgendwas im Performance-Bereich kaufen, aber niemals Highend und dafür die Grafikkarte öfter wechseln.

Der Intel CoreI7, kann sich lohnen, aber nur beim arbeiten. In Spielen wirst du keine merklichen Unterschiede feststellen, da hier eh fast immer die Graka limitiert.


----------



## Smeal (29. August 2009)

Ok Klos kannste mir denn nen Rechner zusammenstellen mit 1000euro grenze?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (29. August 2009)

Verdammt, den Thread hab ich gestern gar nicht gesehen -.-

1. Die Leistungssteigerung wird kaum spürbar sein...allerdings kann man noch nicht abwägen wie sich das mit den kommenden Grafikkarten auswirken wird. Denn der klar limitierende Faktor derzeit sind die Grafikkarten, nicht die Prozessoren. Fakt ist: Wenn wir eine Leistungssteigerung von 50% (ziemlich utopisch) bei den Grafikkarten der neuen Generation erfahren, werden die Karten neu gemischt und der i7/i5 wird sich (wahrscheinlich) absetzen können. Zur Zeit kann man aber nicht wirklich zu einem i7 empfehlen, da er keinerlei Leistungssteigerung bringt.

2. Wenn du den 950€-Rechner nimmst und antelle des Q9550/Phenom II 955 nen i7 und ein entsprechendes Mainboard/RAM nimmst bist du beim 1200€-PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Da kann ich dir ein anderes Angebot machen:
Wenn du mir genau sagst was du mit dem Rechner machen willst und mir z.B. sagst dass du 1200 Euro zur Verfügung hast, kann ich dir da die entsprechenden Dinge zusammenstellen. 
Möglichkeiten wären z.B.:
-Eine SSD für den Bootsektor (Sauschnelle neue Festplatten, aber noch recht teuer und platzarm
-Ein Blu-ray-Laufwerk für HD-Filme
-Eine bessere Soundkarte für bessere Musik- und Filmerlebnisse

Man könnt dir auch noch Soundsysteme, Bildschirme etc. pp. empfehlen ;D

Allgemein könnt man dir erstmal empfehlen noch ein paar Monate auf die neue Grafikgeneration von Nvidia zu warten...oder wenigstens 2 Wochen auf Ati/AMD ;D


----------



## Klos1 (29. August 2009)

Smeal schrieb:


> Ok Klos kannste mir denn nen Rechner zusammenstellen mit 1000euro grenze?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also, mein Rechner, würde ich jetzt bestellen, würde so aussehen, wie auf dem beigefügten Bildchen.

Meine Grafikkarte dazu wäre die hier von Edel-Grafikkarten mit modifizierten Bios:

http://www.edel-grafikkarten.de/product_in...---Design-.html

CPU-Kühler bei mir wäre auf jedenfall entweder der

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a324642.html

oder der

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a393888.html

bei beiden Kühlern sollte natürlich geschaut werden, ob sie in das Gehäuse passen und auf das Mainboard. Außerdem schätze ich mal, daß beide nicht montiert werden.

Das hier wäre mein Brenner: http://www.hardwareversand.de/_/articledet...00&agid=699

Jo und Gehäuse ist halt Geschmackssache bzw.  man muss halt wissen, was es nun bieten soll. Ich möchte aber trotzdem noch zur Zusammenstellung anmerken: 

Der Ram, den hab ich nur genommen, weil er grad günstig war. Wenn du da z.b. G.Skill oder OCZ nehmen solltest, dann ist das auch wurst.
Die Marken passen fast alle, wichtig sind die Specs und da muss man auch wiederum selbst wissen, ob man für einen guten CL z.b. 20-30 Euro mehr zahlt, wenn man unterm Strich nicht viel davon merkt.

Und ob man nun das Enermax als Netzteil nehmen muss, sei auch dahin gestellt. Hier sollte man sich halt auch überlegen, ob man z.b. Kabelmanagement haben will. Oder ob man für die Marke allein schon etwas mehr zahlt. Dieses Enermax hat kein Kabel-Management, nicht das das falsch verstanden wird. ^^

Du könntest jetzt z.b. auch das nehmen:

http://www.hardwareversand.de/_/articledet...18&agid=240

Oder das hier wurde auch sehr gut getestet:
http://www.hardwareversand.de/_/articledet...53&agid=240

Ist halt von Preis-/Leistung top. 

Und generell würde ich auch noch warten, ob nun im September die neue ATI kommt. Sollte sie kommen und gut werden, dann beißt du dir ja auch in den Arsch, wenn du jetzt bestellst.

Desweiteren gibt es jetzt die Intel Lynnfield http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a445043.html zu kaufen. Da wäre es halt auch interessant, noch auf Tests bezüglich Spiele zu warten, welche die nächsten Tage kommen werden.

Den könnte man sich ja auch überlegen.

Hier wäre mal ein erster Benchmark vom Lynnfield, falls noch nicht bekannt.

http://www.pcgames.de/aid,691499/Intel-Cor...size=fullscreen


----------



## Smeal (29. August 2009)

Also ich denke ich werde nur auf die ATI warten wenn ich sich wirklich lohnt da diese ja nun auch nich billig werden wird .

und ich würde evtl anstatt der 275 die 285 nehmen.. lohnt sich das?

@fala ja bitte stell mir einen zusammen.. eigentlich Spiele hautpsächlich aber ien wichtiger bestandteil beim Spielen ist für mich gute Musik wenn du ne gute soundkarte hast die immer noch ins 1000er preissegment passt pack dazu.
hd filme und ssd's sind zwar geil aber nur wenns nicht den rahmen sprengt da denke ich das ich es weniger brauche.
Welches OS soll ich dann verwendet (xp 64bit?) und dann auf i7 64er? oder lieber vista mit upgrade?


----------



## Falathrim (29. August 2009)

Erstmal die neue Generation abwarten...es lohnt sich nämlich nicht so wirklich derzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außer du bestellst jetzt noch die BFG GTX285 bei zackzack.eu ;D


----------



## Smeal (29. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Erstmal die neue Generation abwarten...es lohnt sich nämlich nicht so wirklich derzeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kommt die neue Gen vor dem 20. Sep raus? DD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (29. August 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich der Aufpreis nicht mehr. Die GTX275 hat ja auch schon 240 Shader. Die GTX285 trennt allein noch das 512 bit breite Speicherinterface von der GTX275. Wenn du mit einer GTX275 also in Bedrängnis gerätst, dann vermag eine GTX285 da auch nicht viel dran zu ändern.

Und 100 Euro kostet die im Minimum mehr, als die von Edel-Grafikkarten. Du musst natürlich auch selbst ein bisschen wissen, wohin die Reise gehen soll.
Mir ist ein guter Lüfter und annehmbare Geräuschkulisse zum Beispiel wichtiger, als evtl. 3-5 % die im Grenzfall wie gesagt auch den Braten nicht mehr fett machen wichter. Die Jungs von Edel-Grafikkarten scheinen da ihr Handwerk zu verstehen. Aber musst du wissen.

Ich kauf auch prinzipiell keine Highend-Ware wenn es um Grakas geht, sondern nur Performance-Segment und das ist GTX260, GTX275. Eine GTX, die 100 Euro mehr kostet, die hält dir auch nicht länger. Lieber anderweitig investieren. Vielleicht dann doch zum Beispiel einen CoreI7 860 anstelle eines Phenom II 955 z.b.! Darin sehe ich mehr Sinn, sogar wenn es nur um Spiele geht. Irgendwo muss die Mehrleistung noch im Verhältnis zum Preis stehen und da hört es dann ab GTX275 einfach auf. SLI und Crossfire ist dann wieder eine andere Geschichte.

Edit: Achja, bezüglich warten und lohnen, daß kann dir wohl keiner genau sagen. Es werden Gerüchte zwischen 20-80% Performance-Gewinn gehandelt, wobei man sich dann eher so in der Mitte trifft, wenn es dann ans Angemeichte gibt. Schön ist halt das Feature DirectX11, wobei das dann auch erstmal alles seitens der Entwickler umgesetzt werden muss. Und zum teil sind die Features ja auch eingeschränkt ohne DirectX11-Karte möglich.



Smeal schrieb:


> Kommt die neue Gen vor dem 20. Sep raus? DD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es gibt dazu kein offizielles Statement seitens ATI. Am 10. September wird etwas präsentiert. Das könnten die neuen Karten sein. Aber dann? Nur Presse? Evtl. vielleicht erstmal nur Paperlaunch oder wie oder was? Man weiß es einfach nicht.


----------



## Smeal (29. August 2009)

Denn denke ich mal nehme ich die 275er und nehme die directx11 Karte später .

Kann den Fala sich ma kurz hinsetzen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also wie gesagt als Basis die 900euro Kiste und dann gucken sollte der CoreI7 860 reinpassen nehm ich den auch fertig.

Mfg Smeal


----------



## Falathrim (29. August 2009)

Jo, ich setz mich mal hin ;D


----------



## Klos1 (29. August 2009)

Hier mal ein Beispiel, wie teuer ein Lynnfield ungefähr kommen wird, ohne mir jetzt groß Gedanken über die Combo gemacht zu haben, nur als Richtwert für Preisvorstellungen, wobei man sagen muss, daß sich die Preise ja die nächsten 2 Wochen nach unten einränken werden. Aber soviel müsste man ungefähr rechnen:


NEZ 600W OCZ ModXStream Pro 

HDD 3.5" Samsung F1 640GB HD642JJ 7200U/m 16MB 

SPE 4096MB G.Skill PC3-10600 CL7 Kit 

DVD Sony (Bulk) Optiarc AD-7240S SATA schwarz 

G896P Gainward (Retail) GTX275 896MB 2xDVI/TV 

MBP Gigabyte GA-P55-UD3 P55 

CPU Intel Core i7 860 4x2.80GHz BOX 

GEH Coolermaster Dominator Xcalade 690 o.NT. 

Gesamt-Preis:  845.23 €   

Ich meine, im Endeffekt wäre es auch ohne diese Aufstellung einigermaßen abschätzbar, denn wirklich teurer ist da halt nur der Prozzi, in dem Fall derzeit um ca. 120-120 Euro, wobei ich aber schätze, daß er bald für unter 250 Euro bei Geizhals gelistet sein wird.


----------



## Falathrim (29. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind ca. 917 €

könntest die Grafikkarte von edelgrafikkarten.de seperat bestellen, käme dann wohl ca. auf den selben Preis (:

Die Idee von Klos wäre natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit ;D


----------



## Klos1 (29. August 2009)

Grafikkarte würde ich dann auf jedenfall die bei Edel-Grafikkarten ziehen, die ist ja sogar noch billiger, also wäre der Versand auch abgedeckt.
Und ich Sachen Lautstärke wurde da jüngst einer dieser Modelle mit sehr gut getestet. 

Wobei die MSI natürlich auch gut sein soll, insbesondere die GTX285 mit diesen Lüfter von MSI soll sehr, sehr leise sein.

Das mit dem Lynnfield müsste man halt abwägen. Ich denke, daß man bereits jetzt schon ohne ein Prophet zu sein sagen kann, daß der Phenom II 955 beim arbeiten meist nicht im Ansatz Land sieht. Jetzt ist halt die Frage, wieviel arbeitest und was arbeitest du und wäre dir das den Aufpreis wert?

Die Spieleperformance wird wohl recht ähnlich sein, wie z.b. mit einen 955er AMD, zumindest in den meisten Fällen, da hier einfach die Graka Maß der Dinge ist. Interessant wird halt zu beobachten, ob sich der in der CPU integrierte PCI-Express-Controller vielleicht etwas auf die Performance auswirkt, aber hier reden wir dann nur von Peanuts. Ansonsten hat er halt auch wieder Hyperthreading, sprich, er wird genau wie beim alten CoreI7 speziell bei Spielen, die nicht davon profitieren, bedingt durch höheren Verwaltungsaufwand einige wenige FPS kosten. Ist aber auch Jacke wie Hose.

So richtig Fahrt aufnehmen wird der Lynnfield aber wahrscheinlich auch nur, wenn die Graka nicht limitiert und wenn das Spiel mit Quad gut skaliert.
Ich denke, dann sieht man sehr gut, daß man über das Potenzial der Rechner nicht reden braucht. Anno zeigt das ja ganz schön:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,691470/L...-1404/CPU/Test/

Und auch GTAIV zeigt sehr schön, was der CoreI7 kann, wenn alles passt.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,671956/G...hmark/CPU/Test/

Aber das sind halt vorerst Einzelfälle und das wird sich so schnell halt auch nicht ändern, was Spiele betrifft. Von daher muss man sich halt fragen, ob das einen die 100 Euro, die der Lynnfield wohl in etwa mehr kosten wird, als ein Phenom II 955, es einen wert sind.

Was man auch noch bedenken sollte: Wenn man SLI bestehend aus zwei Karten haben möchte, dann ist der Lynnfield nicht so die ideale Wahl, weil er nur eine Karte mit 16 Lanes ansprechen kann und die zweite mit 8.


----------



## Smeal (29. August 2009)

Zuallererst: Arbeiten mache ich nicht auf meinem Rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also seperat bestellen wollte ich es nicht da es schon zusammen gebaut kommen sollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ich denke das der i7 wäre doch noch drinn so eng is es mit dem preis auch nicht.

Btw eine Frage noch is der MSi nur der Graka chip oder eine ganze?
weil wollte eigentlich schon bei bei der 275er bleiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Oder wenn es eine ganze is sag mir warum sie besser is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Smeal und vielen lieben Dank auf euch Technik Crew kann man sich doch immer verlassen!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (29. August 2009)

Lolz, ich hab grad gesehen dass sich irgendwie der Noctua bei mir eingeschlichen hat o.0

musst also bei meiner Zusammenstellung 50 Euro runterrechnen, wären dann nur noch ca. 870 Euro, würde mit Versand und Zusammenbau dann 900 Euro kosten ca ;D

Die i7-Version kannst du natürlich auch nehmen, ist deine Wahl...

Was die Grafikkarten angeht:

Alles bisher gepostete sind komplette Grafikkarten...die von edelgrafikkarten und die von MSI sind beide sehr gut und leise, kritisch ist bei der MSI die werksseitige Übertaktung, die du aber leicht rückgängig machen kannst ;D Die Gainward müsste Retail ohne alles sein...aber mit Spulenfiepen-Chance... ;D


----------



## Smeal (29. August 2009)

Ich denke ich nehm dann die von KLos .
@Klos kannst du die dann nochma checken ob die combo passt und gut zusammenläuft?

naja hab noch 100euronen zur verfügung lohnt sich 6gigs ram oder soll ich auf nene fernseher sparen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (29. August 2009)

6 GB brauchst die nicht. Das Kriterium Triple-Channel gibt es beim Lynnfield nicht, er hat nur Dual. Ich würde sagen, daß 4 GB erstmal dicke reichen. 
Bevor du das da oben aber jetzt einfach mal blind bestellst, lass das nochmal alles anschauen. Ich habe die Teile blindlings einfach so in den Warenkorb gezogen, einfach nur um zu sehen, wo ich mit einen System mit CoreI7 860 am Ende ungefähr lande.

Die Teile habe ich auch nicht bei Hardwareversand.de heraus gesucht, die haben einen CoreI7 noch nicht einmal gelistet, soweit ich weiß.
Bevor du also wirklich bestellst, sollte das ganze auch nochmal in Ruhe überprüft werden um sicherzugehen, daß man auch die bestmöglichste Variante genommen hat. Nicht zuletzt auch preislich. Wobei man jetzt in Hinblick auf Mainboard und so weiter eh noch nichts sagen kann. Das Ding ist frisch auf dem Markt und entsprechende Tests bisher kaum vorhanden.

Du wirst ja auf jedenfall bei Hardwareversand.de bestellen wollen, weil er auch zusammengebaut werden soll, oder?

Edit: Sind gerade mal vier madige Shops zu finden, die den schon gelistet haben. Ich denke mal, daß Hardwareversand.de die nächsten Tage folgen wird.


----------



## Smeal (29. August 2009)

Jo denke bei Hardwareversand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ja lass dir zeit und stell den nochma genau in Ruhe zusammen .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was auch gut wäre wenn du den zusammengestellt hast den vllt direkt verlinken das ich ihn so gut wie nur noch bezahlen muss, ich weiß bin faul aber wenn du das da eh machst ...
dann kann man das ja nutzen.

Mfg Smeal und Danke nochma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (29. August 2009)

Jo, mach ich. Im Laufe nächster Woche denke ich, wird er bei Hardwaresand.de bestimmt auch verkauft. Bisher haben die da noch rein garnichts.

Das mit SLI hast du gelesen, oder? Der Betrieb von 2 Karten im SLI ist nur mit einer 16er und einer 8er Anbindung möglich und das lässt sich auch nicht mehr ändern, da der Controller hier seit neuesten in der CPU sitzt.


----------



## Smeal (29. August 2009)

Und das heißt? sry bin nich soo der hardware pro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



heißt dass das ich zb keine 285er haben kann weil die ein 16er und nen 8er brauch?


----------



## Falathrim (29. August 2009)

Nein, das heißt dass, wenn du überlegt hättest 2 Grafikkarten einzusetzen (später mal) kein großer Leistungsgewinn zu erwarten wäre ;D


----------



## Smeal (29. August 2009)

Aso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (30. August 2009)

PCI-Express ist über Lanes angebunden. Die Anzahl der Lanes entscheidet über die Bandbreite, also auf gut deutsch, wieviel Daten innerhalb einer vorgegebenen Zeit über die Leitungen fließen können.

Unter einer Lane kannst du dir zwei Adernpaare vorstellen, die je für senden und empfangen zuständig sind. Eine Lane kann bei PCI-Express 2.0
500 Mbyte/s an Daten übertragen und das gleichzeitig in beide Richtungen.

Ist dein Slot mit 16 Lanes angebunden, dann hast du eine Bandbreite von 8 GByte/s und das in jede Richtung. Bei 8 Lanes halt nur die Hälfte.
Und der Controller in der CPU kann nur einer Grafikkarte 16 Lanes zur Verfügung stellen.

Steckst du eine zweite rein um ein SLI-System aufzubauen, dann hat die erste 16 Lanes zur Verfügung und die zweite 8 Lanes.
Deswegen heißt es aber noch nicht, daß das ganze langsamer sein muss. Einen Nachteil hättest du erst, wenn die zweite Grafikkarte mehr Daten erzeugt, als die 8 Lanes übertragen können, dann hättest du einen Flaschenhals. 4 GByte/s pro Richtung sind aber immer noch scheiß viel. Ob man da derzeit mit aktuellen Highend-Karten schon drüber kommt, weiß ich nicht.

Aber gut, du könntest dir dann auch einfach eine Karte wie die 4870X2 holen, oder eine GTX295. Damit umgehst du das Problem dann auch wieder.


----------



## Smeal (30. August 2009)

jo 295 is auch nice D
heut morgen war der i7 noch ned bei hardwareversand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


man schreibt sich Klos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab noch ne frage sollte ich erstma xp 64bit version benutzen und dann auf 7 umsteigen oder vista und dann auf 7?


----------



## Klos1 (30. August 2009)

Wenn du XP noch daheim hast, dann würde ich das nehmen und im Oktober Win7 kaufen. Auch wenn XP 64bit evtl. gute Nerven abverlangen wird.


----------



## Smeal (30. August 2009)

Hab zuhasue leider nur die 32bit version von xp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (30. August 2009)

Smeal schrieb:


> Hab zuhasue leider nur die 32bit version von xp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann bloß nicht die 64-Bit-version kaufen, ist das schlimmste was man machen kann...lieber noch den Release candidate auftreiben irgendwie...oder Vista kaufen mit integriertem Win7-Upgrade...


----------



## Klos1 (30. August 2009)

Dann mach halt einfach noch XP 32bit drauf und kauf dir dann Ende des Jahres Windows 7. Oder wie Fala sagte einfach Vista 64bit mit Upgrade-Lizenz und gut ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smeal (31. August 2009)

Okay danke euch ..


----------



## Smeal (3. September 2009)

Klos haste es schonmal durchgecheckt?
Leider gibts den Lynnfield bei hardwareversand.de noch nicht oder hab ich ihn übersehen?

Mfg Smeal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (3. September 2009)

Bin das ganze mal bei Alternate durchgegangen, aber bringt mir ja nicht viel. Du möchtest ja bei Hardwareversand.de bestellen, wie du sagtest und da gab es gestern leider noch nichts. Ich schaue heute Abend mal nochmal rein, aber ich denke, die werden wohl noch etwas brauchen.


----------



## Smeal (3. September 2009)

Jo kein Stress wollte das ganze nur oben behalten das ich nicht vergessen werde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (7. September 2009)

Was hälst du von folgender Combi von Hoh.de zum selber schrauben?

Dazu würde ich eine schöne ATI5870 nehmen, die ich noch abwarten würde. Und dann rockt das! Die Speicher passen gut zum Design der Kühlkörper auf dem Mainboard.^^
Und wenn du die ATI5870 noch abwartest, fällt der Prozzi bestimmt auf 220-230 Euro und das Mainboard wird sich wohl auch bei 110 Öcker einpendeln.


----------



## Asoriel (7. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Und dann rockt das!



Aber hallo! Der PC ist erste Sahne!


----------



## Smeal (10. September 2009)

Jo hört sich gut an aber selber schrauben hab ich noch nie gemacht^^
Denke werde das ma nem Laden in der Nähe vorlgene die können das auch zusammenbauen.
Gucken was die dafür haben wollen.


----------



## Klos1 (10. September 2009)

Kannst natürlich auch bei Hardwareversand.de bestellen, da ist der 860er auch inzwischen lieferbar. Ich hab dir mal eine Zusammenstellung angehängt.
Die Frage wäre halt jetzt, ob vielleicht nicht der kleine 750er reicht. Aber das musst du entscheiden. Und bezüglich Grafikkarte würde ich die neue ATI abwarten.
Was auch noch zu sagen ist, daß es aktuell noch keine gescheiten Kühler für den Lynnfield gibt. Ist jetzt aber auch nur interessant, wenn Lautstärke für dich ein Thema ist.


----------



## Asoriel (10. September 2009)

Hardwareversand baut übrigens für 20€ zusammen. Pack das Ganze aber so in den Warenkorb und nicht über den Konfigurator, sonst kann es zu Problemen kommen da der manchmal ein wenig spinnt.


----------



## Smeal (11. September 2009)

Jo bin von hardwareversand ausgegangen aber wenns das da nun auch gibt dann gehts auch da.^^
Zum Thema Lautstärke: is eigentlich nich so wichtig aber eher nice to have.
Denke hole mir dann den 860er und warte die ATi ab okay.
Wann soll die ati kommen?


----------



## Klos1 (11. September 2009)

Ich schätze irgendwann Anfang bis Ende Oktober. Zum Thema Lautstärke. Dafür müsste auf jedenfall noch ein CPU-Kühler gekauft werden.
Wie gesagt hält sich bisher allerdings die Auswahl beim Lynnfield in Grenzen.


----------



## Smeal (11. September 2009)

Ok habe mich entschieden will doch leiber ne geforce (sry hab ich bessere erfahrung mit^^)
welche könnt ihr da empfeheln?
und wlechen cpu kühler?


----------



## Klos1 (11. September 2009)

Ich würde die Geforce separat von Edel-Grafikkarten ordern. Da bekommst du modifizierte Modelle zum fast gleichen Preis. Zum Beispiel die hier: http://www.edel-grafikkarten.de/product_in...---Design-.html

Lüfter wäre der Mugen 2 natürlich perfekt, aber den montieren die nicht. Deswegen würde ich sagen, Alpenfön Groß Clockner und aber vor der Bestellung nochmal bei Hardwareversand.de anfragen, ob sie den Montagering gleich anbringen, so das du nur noch den Kühler mittels Schnappverschluß ähnlich wie Boxed auf den Prozessor setzen musst. Nachdem du Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen hast, selbstverständlich.

Wenn du davor auch Angst hast, dann bleiben nur die billigeren Modelle, die aufgrund ihres geringeren Gewichtes sofort ganz montiert werden können.
Sollte bei dem hier der Fall sein: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a249890.html


----------



## Smeal (13. September 2009)

Jo würde aber gerne alles zusamen gebaut bei hardwreversand bestellen.
Kann mir da wer was zusammenstellen?
Und welche Geforce soll ich nehmen ? Dachte so an GTX 275.
Ich möchte nichts selber zusammenbauen ,weil ich es noch nie gemacht habe und nichts kaputt machen will, alles einfach zusammen bestellen anfangen.
Das ich nur noch OS Draufhauen muss.


----------



## Soramac (13. September 2009)

Man kann für 20 Euro den PC bei hardwareversand noch zusammen bauen lassen.


----------



## Klos1 (13. September 2009)

CPU:

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...7&agid=1300

Mainboard:

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...8&agid=1305

Festplatte:

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...51&agid=689

Gehäuse:

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...38&agid=631

Ram:

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...7&agid=1192

Brenner:

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...00&agid=699

Netzteil:

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...26&agid=240

Grafikkarte:

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...73&agid=554

Und? Wie wäre das?

Und vielleicht noch diesen Lüfter:

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...=669&ref=13


----------



## Smeal (14. September 2009)

Das sieht gut aus ... wie viel soll der Spaß kosten?


----------



## Klos1 (14. September 2009)

Man nehme einen Taschenrechner und klicke durch die Links. Jeder Link enthält einen Preis. Man addiere jeden dieser Einzelpreise, auf das man ein Gesamtergebnis erhalte.
Man addiere zum Gesamtergebnis die Versandkosten + Kosten für den Zusammenbau und erhalte darauf hin das Endergebnis.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smeal (15. September 2009)

Ok danke Klos^^
War gestern Abend nur zu faul mache es heut nachmittag.


----------



## xdave78 (15. September 2009)

Nochmal zur Eingangsfrage . Ich finde 1.200€ PC hätte sich dann gelohnt, wenn für die Systempartition ne SSD vorgesehen wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da die eine Sache ist die spürbar nen Boost bringt. Aber im neuen Stickythread sind ja auch keine PC jenseits der 1.000€ drin.

@TE: Also wirklich...sei nicht dumm und warte noch auf die neuen ATI Karten. Mann die ziehen sowas von an den Top Geforce Karten vorbei, dass es schon fast wehtut. Wenn Du also WIRKLICH WIRKLICH die max Dauer nutrzen willst dann warte und hol Dir die neuen DX11 Karten. Sonst ist der PC doch schon wieder nen Standart hinterher was wirklich nicht sein muss.


----------



## Klos1 (15. September 2009)

Jo, die könnte gut werden: http://ironhammers.squarespace.com/home/20...rks-leaked.html


----------



## xdave78 (15. September 2009)

Gut ist jamaßlos untertrieben wenn ich mir die Grafiken bei planet3d ansehe:
http://www.planet3dnow.de/cgi-bin/newspub/...i?id=1253004336


----------



## Smeal (15. September 2009)

Okay die ATI is richtig gut^^
ma sehen.


----------

